# c't magazin.tv: Sippenhaftung im Online-Shop



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2010)

heise online - c't magazin.tv: Sippenhaftung im Online-Shop


> In seiner morgigen Sendung berichtet das c't magazin.tv über Herrn B., der bei einem Online-Händler Waren bestellte und diese mit Kreditkarte bezahlen sollte. Da er selbst keine besaß, gestattete ihm seine Freundin, ihre zu nutzen. Nachdem B. die Daten eingab, wurde kurze Zeit später sein Kundenkonto gesperrt. Darüber hinaus wurde auch das Kundenkonto der Freundin lahmgelegt. Warum das passierte, weiß keiner so genau.


kommt mir irgendwie  bekannt vor...


----------



## Eniac (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: c't magazin.tv: Sippenhaftung im Online-Shop*

Sippenhaftung beim online-Einkauf kenne ich bisher nur von PainPal.


Eniac


----------



## Heiko (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: c't magazin.tv: Sippenhaftung im Online-Shop*

Das war vor geraumer Zeit schon mal in der c't selbst Thema.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: c't magazin.tv: Sippenhaftung im Online-Shop*

Scheint gar nicht gesendet  worden zu sein. 
Wowardennderangekündigte"SippenhaftungimOnline-Shop"-Bericht?(kwt) | Meinungenzuctmagazin.tv | c't-TV Themenforen


> Wo war denn der angekündigte "Sippenhaftung im Online-Shop"-Bericht?


Undwowareretz,... | c'tmagazin.tv:SippenhaftungimOnline-... | News-Foren


> Und wo war er etz, ...
> ... der angekündigte Beitrag?
> 
> Macht ja richtig Sinn, für eine Sendung Werbung zu machen, die dann
> nicht ausgestrahlt wird


anderseits wird dazu kommentiert
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...hes-Verhalten/forum-174630/msg-18121185/read/
Wird wiederholt :


> hr-Fernsehen 	Eins Plus
> Mittwoch 	0.55 Uhr 	5:30 Uhr
> Donnerstag 	4.50 Uhr 	2.30 Uhr
> Freitag 	11.00 Uhr 	23.30 Uhr


werd Recorder mal anschmeissen


----------

